# "Is my nVidia Optimus switching?" nVidia Optimus Tool Checker



## manifest3r

I've seen a few of you asking about if nVidia Optimus is running on your laptop, you can check with the *nVidia Optimus GPU State Viewer*.

*Downloads*
64-bit
32-bit

*Optimus State Viewer*
-You can check which programs are being used by the dedicated GPU.









*Optimus Test Tool*
-Overlay that stay on top, depending on which application you are using, it changes from ON to OFF.









Source


----------



## Markeh

Looks like a good tool for those running Optimus. Isn't there something like this built in though? that surprises me if not.


----------



## manifest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;14826437*
> Looks like a good tool for those running Optimus. Isn't there something like this built in though? that surprises me if not.


Optimus is meant to be seamless and automatic, so unfortunately there isn't. I tried it out on my friend's lappy who has a 540m, worked perfectly.

I spent about 5 minutes looking for something that even hinted at Optimus running, but no go. I think you can change settings in the BIOS, but i'm not too sure.

I get my laptop on Friday


----------

